# Colorado fur auction results



## alann (Nov 18, 2011)

They had a good sale. Had three cats over $700 and a sale average of about $350. Top coyote at about $140 with an average over $40. Glad I had my fur on the sale. I'll try to get full results up soon.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like a good sale. Too bad I didn't have any of my furs there. Anxious to see the results.


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

One of the auction people sent this to me to post here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Not much for Marten down that way, figured there would be more!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks alann and gotspots. Looks like CTA had a very good auction.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

hassell said:


> Not much for Marten down that way, figured there would be more!!


You guys have all the good Sable up your way Rick.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> You guys have all the good Sable up your way Rick.lol.


 Ya while up north there were some nice ones and good prices, 90.00 average, just seemed to me there would be more then 3 !!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Still looking for the best possible option for the cats I have since I was unable to make the sale. I am going to need to make a few thousand bucks from these 3 cats to break even on my first year trapping. Any suggestions?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I think the Fallon fur sale is one of the better sales to run cat hides through. You can contact the Nevada Trappers Association for more info. I'm pretty sure that sale is gonna be on Feb. 24-26 this year so your probably not gonna make their recieving date.

You can ship to NAFA or hold'em till next year too.


----------

